
Seattle's second tallest tower rises on steel plates, without rebar - jseliger
https://archpaper.com/2018/01/seattle-second-tallest-tower-no-rebar/
======
curtis
Introducing the Steel-Plate Composite Core:
[https://continuingeducation.bnpmedia.com/article_print.php?C...](https://continuingeducation.bnpmedia.com/article_print.php?C=1912&L=358)

